

The game theory of perfect complements - xtacy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2010/08/09/the-game-theory-of-perfect-complements

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1587250>

Much discussion there ...

